

Hall for Android Watch - vomo
https://hall.com/blog/introducing-hall-for-android-wear-watch/

======
bretthellman
fyi, the android wear app comes with our android app -
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.hall.andro...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.hall.android)

